# Bersa Thunder .380 CC Safety



## rfbonny (Sep 12, 2009)

I have a new Bersa Thunder .380 CC. The safety is very hard to move, making it impossible to turn the safety off during a draw. The safety lever is also positioned pretty far forward, out of reach of my right thumb.

I've lubed the safety and worked it back and forth many times, no improvement.

Does anyone else have these problems? Have you overcome either one? If so, please tell me how.

--rfbonny


----------

